# Surf fishing in Perdido key



## Bebee (May 27, 2013)

Hi,

Next week I am going surf fishing in perdido key on the beach. This will be my third time doing so. The first time I caught a couple saltwater catfish. The second I was catching tons of pompano and these skinny muscular fish. But the third time I was skunked and each time I fished for a week. Every time I had a rod with a duel hook liter and a 3 ounce triangular weight on the bottom with a frozen shrimp on each hook. Do the tides affect anything? Do the sandbars have to do with it. Any tips would be helpful. Also what fish could I catch at this time of year?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm a week/year guy myself. Loads of info on here. 

Learn to read the surf. 
Use fresh dead shrimp, not frozen.
Get a sand flea rake and learn how to find them. 
You may want to get some artifishals, pompano jigs, kastmasters, Gotcha plugs ect. 

The thin muscular fish sounds like ladyfish. Good fighters and good shark bait, but pretty worthless otherwise.


----------



## Bebee (May 27, 2013)

Next week what type of fish do y'all think will be biting? Also I have trouble casting the surfing rod far out meaning the thrird gut with a three ounce triangle on it. I know I'm strong enough so I must be using the wrong motion any tips on that would be help ful.


----------

